# Increase scrollback for KMS powered console [solved]

## rahulthewall

Hi,

I have integrated intel graphics with Kernel Mode-Setting (KMS) enabled. The default scrollback size for the virtual console is 156 lines. I would like to increase this. Can anyone tell me how this can be done (I already tried increasing the Scrollback Buffer Size to 1024KB (maximum possible) but that didn't make any difference).

Thanks

----------

## chithanh

The framebuffer console uses a different scrollback setting than the VGA text console. Boot with fbcon=scrollback:... kernel parameter.

See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/fbcon.txt for details.

----------

## rahulthewall

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> The framebuffer console uses a different scrollback setting than the VGA text console. Boot with fbcon=scrollback:... kernel parameter.
> 
> See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/fbcon.txt for details.

 

Thanks, that solved it. Another query - the scrollback is lost when I switch VTs. Is there any way to prevent this from happening?

----------

## chithanh

No. If you want to preserve scrollback between vtswitch, you need to use a terminal multiplexer which has its own scrollback buffer (eg. screen, dvtm or tmux).

----------

## rahulthewall

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> No. If you want to preserve scrollback between vtswitch, you need to use a terminal multiplexer which has its own scrollback buffer (eg. screen, dvtm or tmux).

 

All right, thanks.

----------

